# A challenge: 1500 Lm neutral-warm, infinitely variable light running 3 hrs @ ~400Lm



## z_rcantor (Feb 5, 2011)

This can be made with SF M head compatible head or P60 style. If it was done with multiple XPGs I'd want Q5s and R4s for best tint. It could be done with any other chip/combo. It should have good flood and on when on high moderate throw - the ability to see good detail at 150 feet in the spot. I could see 1 or 2 neutral SST 50s and a warm SST 90 but I don't know if that works out heat/power wise. The key is lots of light when needed, less light when working close. I have a 3 parallel 18650 body (FM's megalennium - I believe this has $urefire M threads), I intend to get his 1x and 2x 26650 bodies when they come out (if I get on the list fast enough!). The light could even switch from the SST-90 for close work to the SST-50(s) for distant work to conserve power. Thermal management is a plus, blinky mode optional - not needed, not a problem if it has to be there.



What say ye! Who's with me! Who has the chops to create such a beast!


----------

